# Student looking for room in Lisbon



## sauroman1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I need to find cheap room in Lisbon as close as possible to FCT for month or whole semester. Also would like to rent bicycle and find friends.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Try one of the 3rd party private accommodation sites like airbnb to get somewhere to start with then, if you like the area, ask about as a lot of rooms etc are never advertised so are only "word of mouth", also without being there first you may commit yourself to a place which doesn't fit your situation. There is a lot of things done here at a personal level rather then organised via an official type website advertising. You'll also find it easy enough to buy (or be given) a second hand bike if you ask around the area when you are there.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

There are plenty of rooms available that cater to students. Search online for Erasmus rooms Lisboa. A good place to meet up with other young international people in Lisboa is on Couchsurfing. There are regular gatherings for locals as well as visitors.


----------



## sauroman1 (Apr 12, 2013)

There are many rooms but I wanted find something below 175Eu monthly price inluding all taxes.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, best of luck with your search.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Take care when using third-party sites, sometimes people are not what they say...even those with respectable professions! 

Italian couchsurfing.com predator jailed for rape | World news | The Guardian


----------



## tigrao (Jul 9, 2015)

Try to check uniplaces .com


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

sauroman1 said:


> There are many rooms but I wanted find something below 175Eu monthly price inluding all taxes.


Well.. I do not know about Portugal but I do know about Azores where I came from. Outside of Ponta Delgada area, there are many rents that are about 175 €. I am not sure if it is including utilities or not.


----------

